

Basic software to keep track of your startups - MrNick

Hi,<p>I got 4 projects 'on the go'. Each of them is in various states, 1 is a new idea which I am testing the concept on, another is being designed, another xyz etc.<p>I would like to get a whiteboard - I think that might be best.<p>Otherwise a work document.<p>Anyone use anything?
======
cicollius88
Evernote for ideas, reference materials Massive sheet of melomine, whiteboard
material.(Lowes Home Depot carry it for $20-30) Basecamp-collaboration or
Google Docs (Free)

